# Honda Civic Mugen RR - Wonder Detail Ultimate



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I first viewed this car back in Feb and Chris, the owner, and I agreed that, due to the fact there was no shelter to do the car under, that we'd wait a month or so for the weather to warm up. So the vehicle was booked in for this week. The weather kind of warmed up, but not by a lot!

Chris had chosen the Wonder Ultimate Package in order to get the car perfect, as it is to be spending a fair amount of time in the garage. I personally love the chance to work with customers choosing this package as the focus is not on a timescale, but getting everything possible cleaned, cleansed, and protected. There is no minimum or maximum alloted time on a Wonder Ultimate - it simply takes as long as it takes.

I was greeted Monday morning with 1c temperatures and a very high wind making day 1 a very grueling day indeed. It was mainly because of this that there are no process pictures, and I can only apologise for this. I was so focused on getting everything spot on that it didn't even cross my mind to get the camera out until today, the final day of the detail.

In terms of swirling, it was relatively minor, suffering from some quite deep RIDS, and micromarring which looked to have been courtesy of a previous rotary session.

Owing to the soft nature of Honda Paint, this ordinarily wouldn't have been a challenge to correct, but this Honda was different in many ways! We refer to an issue with some paints as 'sticky paint.' What this essentially means is that polish does not spread as easily as it should, and residue clings to the paintwork. The paint was incredibly soft.. by far the softest paint I have ever come across (far worse than VXR paint, which was previously the softest I'd come across,) and as a result, the combination of polish not working down properly and this softness caused a huge problem as removing caked residue scratched the paint, so required another set of polishing to remove, which in turn had to be removed, which scratched the paint! You can begin to understand how much of a problem this car was. Even BH mild clay used with over 2L of water as lube marred the paint. However.. I would not be beaten and eventually managed to use a combination of Menz 3.02 followed by Final Finish on a 3m finishing pad, followed by Serious Performance cleanser on a fresh 3m finishing pad. These three products combined corrected, and left the finish unmarked, which was a huge relief!

After an IPA wipe down to remove all the oils, and to make sure no fillers had entered the mix, the car was treated to a Zaino finishing routine. This is 3 coats of Z2 applied, with a few hours between applications, and then finished with Z8.

All plastics were done with 303 Aerospace and tyres with Swissvax Pneu. Glass done with Megs glass cleaner, and plastx used for lights. Previous to all this, the inner arches, suspension struts, dampers, an lining was cleaned with Megs APC, and metal done with Zaino, then plastic done with CG Barebones.

Another frustration was trying to photograph the thing! I have only a compact camera, which even with custom white balance struggled with the red of this car. I can only say that the pics do not in any way do this car justice. The final look was far far glossier and redder. The weather was also overcast which did not help.

ANyway, the pics!



























































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Craigsax (Dec 13, 2006)

That is sexual haha plenty of carbon!


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks great, very rare :thumb:


----------



## marky76 (Jan 1, 2008)

as per other post a FD2 ,,,, now thats awesome me likey very much


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

lovely work! the car looks awesome!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Absolutely loving that car! Very nice work, please post up some more pics of the car if you have them. I have a soft spot for Honda and Vtec's.
Nice to see you got there in the end with the sticky paint issue.:thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Good work, presume it's an import is it ?


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Love it!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounds like a challenge of a car, but looks great in the afters so worth it


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Mike Hunt said:


> Good work, presume it's an import is it ?


Yes, and in fact, the only one in Europe.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Amazing Car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice one. iirc there is only 1 in the country. If so that car was for sale not long back for about £35k! Its also been in Evo magazine. I could be wrong there could be 2 or more by now...! Absolutely awesome motor though, and very very rare. I love it! Jammy sod


----------



## marky76 (Jan 1, 2008)

it maybe the only fd2 mugen rr in europe but there are a few jdm fd2 around look on auto trader, and at a very good price too,,, as above a lovely car check linky for more fd 2 car porn


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I want one NOW!!!

That looks so menacing and beautiful at the same time. One of my dream cars.:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Bloody awesome car!!! Why don't honda UK make 'em! 

Great detail! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

is it the 09 F1 replacement:thumb:

outstanding


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

woo looking good, nice car, not really a fan of jap hot hatches but that does look quite special!

Also you need a unit paul!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

MickCTR said:


> Nice one. iirc there is only 1 in the country. If so that car was for sale not long back for about £35k! Its also been in Evo magazine. I could be wrong there could be 2 or more by now...! Absolutely awesome motor though, and very very rare. I love it! Jammy sod


That's the very car that was in Evo, and on fifth gear. In fact, if you want some before pictures, check the above!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought as much! You can keep your R26.R's and Focus RS's. I'd have that anyday!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing piece of machinery :thumb:, cracking job.

If only Honda sold us those instead of 'our' Civic Type-R.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! what a beast!! looks gorgeous. :thumb:


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

that's absoloutely gorgeous. What's the spec on a type RR then? Never heard of one of them before.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Great job. They're very nice and I'd love to have one of the normal JDM versions.

Mugen ones are very sought after and expensive, circa £32k.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

flyfs6 said:


> Great job. They're very nice and I'd love to have one of the normal JDM versions.
> 
> Mugen ones are very sought after and expensive, circa £32k.


Unholy fires of Hell! £32k for a civic!? That's a bit much!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

flyfs6 said:


> Great job. They're very nice and I'd love to have one of the normal JDM versions.
> 
> Mugen ones are very sought after and expensive, circa £32k.


Lot more than that fella


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Paul


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Lot more than that fella


lol yeah but it is the Scuderia of Honda Land!


----------



## Smarties (Mar 3, 2009)

That looks fantastic!! 
Top job on the work too.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What an awesome car!!! :thumb:


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

What a car.:thumb:


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

love it


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks great.


----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

niiice!
awsome car!


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Lot more than that fella


Wow more so...:doublesho


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, such an aggressive looking car!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

that is one fantastic car:argie: :argie: how much does one of those cost? and great work:thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Absolutely awesome work Paul, been waiting for this for quite some time!

Would have loved a few more pics though :thumb:


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

savage car..


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Such a great looking car, I wish we got them over here. Gorgeous detail, looks excellent!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

not usually a fan of cars that look like that, but that is awesome 

great looking results Paul for what sounds like a challenging detail :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome i like:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

beautilful, a very special car. The ultimate Honda imo.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice job, van's looking good aswell :thumb:


----------



## Mick Doohan (Jan 4, 2009)

:argie::argie:I love RR :argie::argie:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, awesome car!:thumb:


----------



## chrisb70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Lovin your work........


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

now that does look like a handy piece of kit.


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Amazing piece of machinery :thumb:, cracking job.
> 
> If only Honda sold us those instead of 'our' Civic Type-R.


The JDM EP3 even gets made in swindon then is just shipped over for some final changes iirc :lol:

Looks lovely, only 1240kg so thats pretty much the same as an EP3 with air-con!


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

oooooooooh - i'm liking that. 

any pics of the inside??


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Seen these in Evo mag, shame the UK type R doesnt resemble it!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

That looks like mean as hell!

What a car, good post!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

what a car :argie: :thumb:

you got it looking sweet :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Speechless 

Brilliant work as usual :thumb:


----------



## wax75 (Mar 13, 2009)

i miss it


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

MickCTR said:


> I thought as much! You can keep your R26.R's and Focus RS's. I'd have that anyday!


Id give my Focus RS away for that no probs!!!

top work Paul


----------



## nick22 (Mar 27, 2008)

great car! nice job mate


----------



## matwilliams (Jul 30, 2008)

what an epic car, my mate came over to show me his FD2 the other day and i thought that was the 'ultimate'* factory civic... i was wrong.

the mugen RR clearly is the 'ultimate' CTR.

mat.

*ultimate, |ul-ti-mate|, adjective, being the best or most extreme example of its kind, furthest or highest in degree or order; utmost or extreme, the finest or most superior quality of its kind... etc.

ps. your 'wonder ultimate' did it proud.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind comment chaps. Seeing the car in the flesh when finished makes all the hard work worthwhile, but seeing all your comments makes it more so! 

Wax75.. I take it you're the original owner?


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I agree, Looks AMAZING!! A couple more pics would of been better but no complaints.


----------



## mikist (Nov 10, 2008)

What a car !?!?!? That Civic is way better ( and rarer ) than a R26 R IMHO :doublesho:doublesho, proper detailing, good job


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That is amazing! Looks so good!


----------



## wax75 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wonderdetail said:


> Wax75.. I take it you're the original owner?


Yes i was the original owner, any chance we could get some more pics of it?


----------

